# Heading up to DL on saturday



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Me and my stepdad and a buddy are goin up for the day on saturday. Just wondering how fishing has been up there lately? Any info would be nice.
:beer:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Quack:

Check the bridges on channel A. The shoreline and boats have been stacked in there for the past couple of weekends. I do believe they are still picking up walleyes.

My buddy and I plan to try the boat this weekend on DL. We will see how things go.

Good luck!


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

i was out yesterday and fished some bridges and channel a. only picked up 1 pike all day/evening. usually i'll catch a bunch while walleye fishing. talked to some others and same reports. tried various techniques. didn't have a boat though. good luck


----------

